# Website öffentlich zugänglich machen



## N00bler (13. April 2014)

*Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Hallo zusammen. Vorab: Wenn das hier das falsche Forum ist bitte verschieben 


Seitdem ich meinen neuen Router habe (Speedport W723V) Läuft das mit No-IP und Portforwarding drunter und drüber.
Könnte mir jemand eine Ausführliche Anleitung dazu geben wie ich eine Webseite die über mein Raspberry-Pi leuft öffentlich zugänglich mache?
Danke.


----------



## Rho (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Was genau klappt denn nicht? Das Aktualisieren der IP-Adresse bei No-IP oder das Weiterleiten des Ports im Speedport?


----------



## N00bler (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Beides. Einfach eine genaue Anleitung, mehr will ich nicht. Erkläre es mir als ob ich voll blöd währe.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

No Ip kenne ich nicht aber erst einmal solltest Du wahrscheinlich dafür sorgen, dass Anfragen von außen auf Port 80 an Deinen Rasberry bzw. dessen interner IP weitergeleitet werden. Wenn Du dann beim Aufruf Deiner externen IP auf der Webseite landest kannst Du bei No Ip weitermachen.


----------



## N00bler (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Genau so hatte ich es mir auch überlegt anzufangen. Ich bin Ready. Welchen Port muss ich dafür freischalten? Ich nehme mal an es ist der Port 80 TCP, UDP oder beides freischalten?


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Eigentlich sollte TCP reichen. Ports sollten 80 und 443 (für SSL, ist aber optional) sein.


----------



## N00bler (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Ich habe den Port 80 und 443 TCP für meinen Raspberry PI in der Router-Konfig freigeschaltet. Wie kann ich ihn jetzt zum Test aufrufen?


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Schau mal nach wie Deine öffentliche IP lautet: Wie ist meine IP-Adresse? Die kannst Du dann mal im Browser aufrufen und schauen (ob) was passiert.


----------



## N00bler (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Die IP führt ins leere. Wie bei meinen vorherigen Versuchen auch.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Erreichst Du denn die Webseite wenn Du die interne IP vom Rasberry im Browser aufrufst?


----------



## N00bler (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Jap, dann klappts wunderbar.


----------



## keinnick (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Puh, sorry da weiß ich auch nicht weiter. Allerdings scheinst Du nicht der einzige mit dem Problem zu sein: https://feedback.telekom-hilft.de/questions/speedport-w-723v-typ-a-port-umleitung-funktioniert-nicht


----------



## Rho (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Kannst du mal einen Screenshot von der Einstellung der Weiterleitung machen?


----------



## N00bler (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Okay. Trotzdem danke für die Hilfe ich werde mir das mal anschauen. Vielleicht ist der Telekom Netzwerk-Knecht auch defekt.


----------



## Rho (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Der Ruf der Speedports ist nicht ohne Grund so schlecht wie er nunmal ist.


----------



## nfsgame (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Die Speedports antworten nicht auf Anfragen aus dem internen Netz auf die externen IP. Schnapp dir mal dein Handy, schalte das WLAN aus und tippsel da die externe IP in den Browser ein... NAT-Loopback wurde angeblich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht aktiviert (<- Schwachsinn).


----------



## N00bler (13. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Die Speedports antworten nicht auf Anfragen aus dem internen Netz auf die externen IP. Schnapp dir mal dein Handy, schalte das WLAN aus und tippsel da die externe IP in den Browser ein... NAT-Loopback wurde angeblich aus Sicherheitsgründen nicht aktiviert (<- Schwachsinn).


 
Habe ich bereits gelesen und ausprobiert. Gleiches Ergebnis. Nada.


----------



## VikingGe (15. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Abgesehen davon, dass diese Router anscheinend nicht viel mehr als Elektroschrott sind: Ist das ein gebrandeter Router und wenn ja, hast du mal andere (öffentliche) Ports probiert? Vielleicht werden die Standardports ganz gezielt nicht umgeleitet. Provider mögen es eher selten, wenn man da nen HTTP-Server betreibt.

Ist zugegebenerweise nur eine _sehr_ vage Theorie und recht unwahrscheinlich, würde das aber einfach mal ausprobieren und auch mal in die AGBs schauen - je nach Provider ist dir das als Privatkunde schlicht und ergreifend verboten.


----------



## N00bler (18. April 2014)

*AW: Website öffentlich zugänglich machen*

Mittlerweile klappts. Habe das bei der Telekom umtauschen lassen das Teil war wie vermutet defekt. ._.


----------

